# NO DISPLAY ON IPHONE 4s?? HELP....



## William321 (Aug 9, 2012)

Okay I was looking for a iPhone 4s today on eBay and I came across a cheap one that has no display when trying to turn on! Now it has no front cover for the screen..
When they plug it on the charger and turn it on they can hear the sound when it's charging but they can't see display.. If I buy this item on eBay and I buy screen replacements and all that battery etc, will it work??


----------



## J0806 (Jul 25, 2012)

It should work unless there is damage to the screen connector on the iPhones motherboard.


----------

